# Pictures of My Girls!



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

I finally got pictures of my girls on here, it took me a good while. My computer was having some technical problems. But, here they are. I hope that you enjoy them!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh the cuteness I'm not sure I can stand it.


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

Thankk you for the wonderful compliments. You all have beautiful and adorable fur babies as well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ah, those pugs......gorgeous....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg they are sooo cute! Are they all different pugs, or multiple shots of the same two?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Seriously cute pictures! I love how the one is hanging out on top of the washer! Adorable!


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

Kat said:


> Omg they are sooo cute! Are they all different pugs, or multiple shots of the same two?


They multiple shots of the same two. Thanks for the compliment. Your Pug is absolutely beautiful and precious as well as adorable.


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

magicre said:


> ah, those pugs......gorgeous....


Thanks! They always keep me on my toes and keep me going.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to one day get a second pug... two pugs are cuter then one  lol


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

Donna Little said:


> Seriously cute pictures! I love how the one is hanging out on top of the washer! Adorable!


Thanks, you have a beautiful canine pack. I love your avatar picture.


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

Kat said:


> I would love to one day get a second pug... two pugs are cuter then one  lol


I agree with you on that. My two keep one another company whenever I'm not at home.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

They are really cute. I especially like the washing machine as a pug prop...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Pugs are adorable!


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> They are really cute. I especially like the washing machine as a pug prop...


Thanks! You have a lovey and adorable dog.


----------



## GAPugLady (Mar 3, 2012)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Your Pugs are adorable!


Thanks, you have a beautiful Labrador Retriever.


----------

